# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Hiển thị tọa độ trên hệ trục máy cơ

## ManhCoi

Em chào mng ạ. Em đang định thiết kế hệ trục tọa độ 3 trục (400x700x600), thao tác bằng tay, nhưng muốn lắp thêm cơ cấu cho nó hiển thị tọa độ của các trục mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.. Mng ai có thông tin xin chỉ giáo với ạ.. Em cám ơn.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Em chào mng ạ. Em đang định thiết kế hệ trục tọa độ 3 trục (400x700x600), thao tác bằng tay, nhưng muốn lắp thêm cơ cấu cho nó hiển thị tọa độ của các trục mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.. Mng ai có thông tin xin chỉ giáo với ạ.. Em cám ơn.


Em thấy các bác trên đây bán đầy linear encoder đó bác mua kèm bộ hiển thị 3 trục nữa về lắp là xong phim.

----------


## ManhCoi

Vậy bác còn cách nào mà vẫn dùng tay di chuyển các trục, mà tọa độ của nó được hiển thị trên một phần mềm nào đó k ạ.?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Vậy bác còn cách nào mà vẫn dùng tay di chuyển các trục, mà tọa độ của nó được hiển thị trên một phần mềm nào đó k ạ.?


Mình thì trình độ có hạn nên chỉ biết là dùng linear encoder bác quay tay thẳng vào vitme thì nó hiển thị tọa độ lên màn hình của bộ đọc (không biết có input tín hiệu từ bộ đọc vào mach 3 được không thì em không biết- mà em nghĩ là được), còn nếu bác lắp động cơ rồi thì làm cái quay tay input vào mach3 nó sẽ hiện tọa độ lên phần mềm cho bác.
- còn bác muốn quay tay trực tiếp vít me mà nó hiện lên phần mềm thì bác liên hệ anhcos bác ấy chuyên viết phần mềm chắc sẽ có hướng xử lý cho bác. 
- nếu vit me không rơ ráo gì thì bác lắp cái encoder xoay vào đầu vít me rồi dùng bộ đọc encoder cái này mà vitme rơ là sai số.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình thì trình độ có hạn nên chỉ biết là dùng linear encoder bác quay tay thẳng vào vitme thì nó hiển thị tọa độ lên màn hình của bộ đọc (không biết có input tín hiệu từ bộ đọc vào mach 3 được không thì em không biết- mà em nghĩ là được), còn nếu bác lắp động cơ rồi thì làm cái quay tay input vào mach3 nó sẽ hiện tọa độ lên phần mềm cho bác.
> - còn bác muốn quay tay trực tiếp vít me mà nó hiện lên phần mềm thì bác liên hệ anhcos bác ấy chuyên viết phần mềm chắc sẽ có hướng xử lý cho bác. 
> - nếu vit me không rơ ráo gì thì bác lắp cái encoder xoay vào đầu vít me rồi dùng bộ đọc encoder cái này mà vitme rơ là sai số.


Ui cái vụ gắn encoder này hay ạ, để em chế cái cữ cho máy chặt tôn he he :P
Thanks bác nhóe  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Máy chặt tôn thì chơi cái nỳ nè cụ hói  :Smile:

----------

